# do ur p's feed from the bottom, middle, or top?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i got my p's used to feeding from the top as i feed them hikari carnivorous pellets that float so they eventually got used to eating from the top.....


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

mine eats from the bottom, or if he sees something he really wants, he eats it before it has a chance to even get there..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My guys have always eaten from the bottom. When I put food in the standoff begins. They all gather around the food and start fighting, then eventually one of them will go for it and it's on but sometimes it takes an hour or more before they start.

I read stories all the time about P's that snatch food as soon as it hits the water and wonder WTF is up with my guys. All fish are different, and thats just the way mine are I guess









I have even starved them for short periods of time, but it makes NO difference


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine usually eat from the bottom, but on ocassion if hungry enough will snatch it before it hits the gravel.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

mine would take a while to eat from the top at first... but ive discovered that the less you put in at one time... the more they come to the top and are more aggressive. say i was feeding some krill or something that floats - i will drop one or two pieces at a time and wont put in more until they eat it. its made my p's way more aggressive in the past few weeks using this technique. now they dont hesitate to pounce on anything edible that hits the water instantly


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

My pygos used to be strictly bottom feeders, until the day I was too lazy to 'pop' the smelt.
Now whenever I feed smelt, I don't pop them so they float. It's wicked seeing them go to the top to snatch their food. They're not shy about it at all anymore.

I fill my tank up pretty high though...so sometimes they hit the glass top pretty hard.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds go after their food as soon as it hits water, meaning it hardly ever gets even halfway to the bottom.

And I've never seen my Manny eat anything before it was on the bottom for at least 10 minutes - I've never seen him go after food immedeately.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

my p's have actually been hand fed nightcrawlers, and they love comin up while feelin a little resistance on the rest of the worm..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: wherever the feederfish are at the time of the attack


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mine Feed at the Top of the water , as soon as the food hits the water they are waiting and hit the food really hard .. I especially like watching them top water feed on Hikari Pellets , Gives me a chance to see Their whole body .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I especially like watching them top water feed on Hikari Pellets , Gives me a chance to see Their whole body .
> [snapback]844693[/snapback]​


Yeah, I do that too. It's cool to get the chance to see them charge with their mouths wide open - that sight is probably every other fish's worst nightmare


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

top bottom middle, where ever the food is


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

my fish like to let there food sit for 10 minutes to an hour, just to let it get seasoned I guess..... they have never jumped on any type of food I've given them


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

About midway


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

With shrimp, my red usually lets the pleco get to it first. He'll let it feed for a few minutes, then start biting or charging it until it leaves the shrimp alone. It's quite amusing, especially when the pleco tries to stand up the red, or tries to take the shrimp with it :laugh:


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

mine will actually sit there looking at the top of the water then hit it as soon as the food touches


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

mid to bottom for my reds


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

brantii is a bottom


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine feeds either in the middle before it hits the bottom or at the bottom. I don't feed much that floats - aside from the earth worm flake. But I toss that into the stream created by the filter so it goes nuts and gets blown all over so my lil' guy has something to chase after.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My feeds mainly from the bottom, but does feed in the middle at times.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Bottom mainly. Middle occasionally. Top never.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

Sam said:


> My pygos used to be strictly bottom feeders, until the day I was too lazy to 'pop' the smelt.
> Now whenever I feed smelt, I don't pop them so they float. It's wicked seeing them go to the top to snatch their food. They're not shy about it at all anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


how is a fish popped?or where. this would be good to know


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

My fish take about 4 minutes to come out and start eating from the bottom.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

mine eat on the bottom they hate flakes


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

my pygos are bottom feeders and my rhom lets it sink half way then strikes at it


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> top bottom middle, where ever the food is
> [snapback]844909[/snapback]​


 mine too.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > My pygos used to be strictly bottom feeders, until the day I was too lazy to 'pop' the smelt.
> ...


lol
If you've never fed frozen smelt...they usually float due to the swim bladder being filled with air.
Most shy piranha are reluctant to go to the top to get their food.

So to make the smelt sink, you have to give it a little pinch around the belly until it 'pops'...that's what I meant.


----------

